# How will recent burn off \&quot; 2 weeks \&quot; affect my spot



## opiss (Apr 9, 2014)

So park burnt off woods floor 2 weeks ago, now im wondering if it will affect this years bloom. Any and all opinions would be appreciated. Should I be looking for new area?


----------

